# Touchscreen just goes black?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

has the negative battery cable been replaced? it was a recall.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

I believe so. I would have to verify. I remember seeing something done about the battery at about 10,000 miles on the carfax


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my screen went blank and none of the dash controls worked, but the steering wheel controls worked....at the same time my rear sonar and side sonar went out, was all connected somehow fixed under warranty 2yrs ago.

was fine until a month ago just after starting, screen went black and sound went off but came back within a minute....voltage was on the low side at starting, dunno if related.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The negative battery cable is a likely culprit, along with the battery failing in itself. You could also try bringing it to the dealer to have them update the radio software.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

There was actually a recall for these radios for this issue. Don't know if it's still in effect, but I had the same issues with mine. I took it in to the dealer and they replaced the entire radio unit.

Edit:
I thought there was a recall. I can't seem to find any information on it on here but I could have swore that there was one. Either way, I took the car in and told them what it was doing. They did the battery cable recall and reflashed the radio. It kept having the same problems so I took it back again. They replaced the entire radio and the problem has been gone since then. They didn't really fight me at all about it but I believe that I have a good dealership here.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you for the info guys. We have been driving it around all morning. No repeat issues. I will go back and verify the negative battery cable has been replaced. I think that is a good place to start. Thanks again!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think there's been a "recall" for any of the things mentioned. There's extended warranty coverage for the battery cable, and updated software for the radio. But no recall.


----------

